# Audio de alta fidelidad y preamplificadores. ¿Qué hay de cierto?



## gasnalu (May 6, 2010)

Hola amigos, queria saber que hay de cierto, esto de que la alta fidelidad en las señales de un equipo de audio depende en su totalidad de la etapa previa (el preamplificador). Pero que ocurre si yo conecto un pre de alta fidelidad con un amplificador ordinario que no sea alta fidelidad, supongo que la fidelidad se pierde, no estoy seguro de esto, y tambien quisiera saber si hay algun preamplificador integrado de hi-fi para armar mi propio equipo, desde ya gracias por su respuestas.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 6, 2010)

Hola gasnalu.
TODOS, absolutamente todos los componentes de un amplificador tienen su consecuencia en el resultado obtenido del mismo, por lo tanto, para que un amplificador sea Hi-fi, deberá tener lo primero una buena fuente de alimentación bien filtrada y desparasitada, luego un buen preamplificador que sea lo más fiel posible a la onda de entrada, y por último una buena etapa amplificadora. Todo esto unido, metido en un buen gabinete que aisle de los ruidos externos, y con cables mallados y cortos en las zonas criticas, hará del aparato un buen amplificador.
Como integrados para preamplificadores Hi-fi, puedes conseguir el más popular, el TL072, que se usa en muchiiiiiiiiiiiisimos equipos de audio. Con eso seguro te sobra en calidad, pero si tienes un oido bien exigente existen otros amplificadores operacionales de mayor calidad, y por ende mayor precio.
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 6, 2010)

Y por que dejan de lado los parlantes? Da la impresión que si la electrónica es buena, el resto no importa...y *eso es un error GIGANTE*!

Lo que ustedes escuchan lo producen los parlantes en conjunto con su caja (baffle). Si los parlantes son malos y/o están mal adaptados a la caja, no importa que tan baja sea la distorsión electrónica, por que la distorsión *mecánica *producida por los parlantes es muchísimo mayor...SIEMPRE.


----------



## antiworldx (May 6, 2010)

Toda cadena es tan fuerte como su eslabon mas debil.
Que quiero decir con esto?
Que todo el sistema que tengas de audio, sera de la calidad que te ofrezca el componente de menor calidad.
Salu2!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

Sobre todo si escuchas mp3 a 128kB


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 7, 2010)

Tienes toda la razon ezavalla, los parlantes son un eslabon mas que importante en un amplificador, pero se me olvidaron...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon ezavalla, los parlantes son un eslabon mas que importante en un amplificador, pero se me olvidaron...



En todo caso sería: _"Los parlantes son el eslabón mas que importante en una *Cadena de audio* "_

Como dijo "Fogonazo" (filósofo contemporáneo) un amplificador de media calidad con muy buenos parlantes sonará "Aceptable" un excelente amplificador con malos parlantes sonara como un "Desastre"


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En todo caso sería: _"Los parlantes son el eslabón mas que importante en una *Cadena de audio* "_
> 
> Como dijo "Fogonazo" (filósofo contemporáneo) un amplificador de media calidad con muy buenos parlantes sonará "Aceptable" un excelente amplificador con malos parlantes sonara como un "Desastre"



Exacto Fogonazo


----------



## Ionizador (May 7, 2010)

Hay que tener en cuenta también, la fuente de señal, ya sea reproductor, etc.


----------



## ehbressan (May 24, 2010)

Segun mi experiencia y la de otros, opino que los 3 puntos mas importantes y que mas influyen en la calidad de lo que escuchamos son :

1) La grabacion (desde como lo masterizaron/ecualizaron hasta la calidad de grabacion del medio (soporte), cinta, cd, vinilo, y el formato de grabacion usado.

2) Las cajas acusticas (parlantes).

3) La sala de escucha (su acustica interrelacionada con las cajas)

En general, la electronica activa es la que menos influye en la señal (no asi la pasiva, que influye y mucho en mi opinion). 
Sds.


----------

